# Introducing myself



## drbrucehoag (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm happy to have found this forum and hope that I'll get to me you.

I'm a bit of a hybrid. Began life as an America; became a naturalised British citizen in 2000. Wife is American and works at Caserma Ederle.

We've been here nearly 7 years.

I found this forum indirectly while looking for information about why my internet connection has suddenly become so slow. And I found the answer: We're in Italy!

Cheers, Bruce


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Bruce

Welcome to the forum..

Please do use the forum to ask and answers questions.. the busier the page the more diverse the questions and answers


----------



## occhiolino (Aug 14, 2012)

*ciao*

Hello,
I am a psychologist in Denver, trying to get into american base. missed the last appointment in vicenzia. only way in as i can tell is through us jobs - a nightmare site.
very experienced therapist, working with veterans, 56 years young with 16 year old who would love to study in italy. we have family nearby. 

Would like to hear how you like it and you must - long time there. Also any suggestions for getting a resume directly to someone there? What does your wife do there?

Grazie,
Ann



drbrucehoag said:


> I'm happy to have found this forum and hope that I'll get to me you.
> 
> I'm a bit of a hybrid. Began life as an America; became a naturalised British citizen in 2000. Wife is American and works at Caserma Ederle.
> 
> ...


----------



## deborah48 (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi my name is Debbie and i am hoping to move near Palermo and would like to meet some other expats to make new friends to and who can show me around and want to find out about hairdressing amonst the expats.


----------



## drbrucehoag (Jul 27, 2012)

*Working in Vicenza*



occhiolino said:


> Hello,
> I am a psychologist in Denver, trying to get into american base. missed the last appointment in vicenzia. only way in as i can tell is through us jobs - a nightmare site.
> very experienced therapist, working with veterans, 56 years young with 16 year old who would love to study in italy. we have family nearby.
> 
> ...



Hi Ann,

The easiest way to get an overseas job with the Department of Defense, whether it's in Vicenza, or anywhere else is to go to www (dot) usajobs (dot) com. That site is where all of the civilian, teacher, and GS jobs are listed.

There are contractors who work there, too. One of them at least, is in physical therapy; but I don't know how she got her job.

My wife works with the schools, training teachers.

BTW, if you want to email me directl
Cheers, Bruce


----------



## Sharpslaw (Oct 10, 2012)

Cheers - Bruce. I hope you are enjoying the beautiful country.


----------

